# Fabricating a mini pallet



## jmarkwolf (Mar 26, 2017)

I've acquired a 10in x 18in x 1/2in thick aluminum plate that has 1/4in tapped holes on a 1in grid, as part of a small lot of items from the local used-tool store (see attached pics).

I don't know the original application, but I'm wondering if it might make a decent mini pallet, if I trim it back to about 1/2 size (10in x 9in).

I like the designs I've seen on the web where one edge of the plate is bolted to 2in diameter steel round stock, and it is clamped in the mill vise at the desired angle (see attached pic).

Even though one edge would be supported by the 2in diameter round stock clamped in my 6in Kurt, and the opposite edge is supported by machinists jacks, or similar, I'm concerned that being 1/2in thick that it may not be stout enough.

Can anyone offer opinions?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 26, 2017)

A setup like that is only really useful for light work anyway.  The 1/2" plate is as good as the rest of it.


----------



## Rex Walters (May 7, 2017)

Building a mini-pallet for my mill has finally bubbled to the top of my do list. Glad I stumbled upon this thread -- I hadn't seen the idea of bolting one edge to round stock before. Clever idea (and with wedges or a machinists jack to support the free edge it seems rigid enough for the light work I do).

Thanks for posting!


----------



## RJSakowski (May 7, 2017)

It looks like a good idea.  A second piece of round on the opposite end (a smaller diameter would work) would provide a stable surface to place a stack of blocks under for clamping at that end.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 7, 2017)

You could bolt some strips on the edges even up the center underneath the plate if you want more strength.


----------



## aliva (May 8, 2017)

I have a similar pallet also 1/2 aluminum with the round stock. You should have no problems just take light cuts.


----------

